# KENTUCKY GROUSE HUNTING



## grousebuster (Feb 16, 2007)

JUST WONDERING IF ANY OF YOU WERE FROM KENTUCKY, OR IF YOU DO ANY GROUSE HUNTING THERE? I HAVE HUNTED GROUSE IN KY FOR YEARS, WITHOUT MUCH LUCK. I SEEM TO GET MORE DOG WORK IN A WEEK OR TWO UP NORTH(WISC-MICH) THAN I DO IN A YEAR HERE. DID ANYONE FIND MANY BIRDS THIS YEAR IN KY?


----------

